
Yahoo! Earning 5% More With The New Ads System - msgbeepa
http://www.avinio.blogspot.com/2007/02/yahoo-earning-5-more-with-new-ads.html
======
veritas
Are web ads really going to be this valuable in a generation? Even now, most
tech savvy people are so used to the omnipresent nature of goole ads that they
ignore them by nature. I can't even remember the last time I clicked on a
google ad or any ad for that matter! If we add real means to block ads
(mozilla add ons for example) to this subconcious rejection of advertising one
can see that, in at most a generation, the viability of ad based businesses
will be tenuous at best.

Take the example of the Sprint ad which featured 3 guys dancing in the office.
A majority of us watched, a majority probably even liked the ad, but I'll bet
very few switched over. As technology and information become more pervasive,
it's going to be harder and harder to sell a bad or second class product no
matter how good your marketing team is. Better to spend those precious dollars
on designing a top notch product and let the consumers be your advertisers.

~~~
danielha
If you have a second rate product, then good advertising can only do so much.

This is an age of rapid communication. Word of mouth has never been so
valuable. A good word for your product will reach millions in a very short
time span.

But I disagree with you about web ads. Web ads will continue to be viable and
valuable. There is plenty of proof online regarding the type of conversion
returns that firms are getting and the revenue publishers are generating. If
someone wrote television ads off, saying that the majority of people just
change the channel, they'd be dead wrong.

A lot of people tune out ads online. Many, many don't -- especially today when
they have become more relevant to your desires than ever.

